# Steampunk Lighting and Painting for my next mod "Steampunk'd TJ11



## Fuganater (Aug 12, 2012)

Just thought I would share what I'm working on. My next mod is going to be a Steampunk'd TJ11.

I'm modding some old Vacuume Tubes so I can add LEDs to them and light them up.

I CAREFULLY drilled a hole in the bottom of the tube. 











Orange is just a test color. I'll actually be using a shade of yellow.




















Now a different tube.










Lots of light showing in the top view.











More coming soon. I ordered some more LEDs and resistors for testing. I'll start a worklog in a month or 2.


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 12, 2012)

I changed the name of the thread to include some painting. I'm going to play around with some rust effect paint but first, some more LEDs.

I bought 2 types of LED strips. Type 1 is SMD LEDs





Type 2 is more like traditional LEDs mounted to a strip.






Now to painting. This is the paint combo I will be using.





I primed some fan grills with self etching primer.





Then painted them with the Iron paint.





Now to play with the Rust paint.





I'll be applying it a few different methods to see what comes out the best.


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 12, 2012)

Here are the results of about 10 coats of the Rust agent. 4 down, 3 to go.






























Kinda funny how my painting surface is rusting too. 





Tonight I'm finishing up the last 3 grills and I'll be taking a small part from the TJ11 (PSU bracket) and adding the rust effect to it. Pictures of that in my next update.

Cheers till then,

Fuga


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 12, 2012)

OK here is the last part of the testing. This time I'll actually be painting a part of the case.

Here is the dual PSU bracket.





I painted the screws that hold the PSU bracket together.





And here is all of it painted and put together.
















That's all for testing. Next step is to start on the main part of the mod but that will be in a new worklog.

Thanks for watching,

Fuga


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 12, 2012)

OK here is the last part of the testing. This time I'll actually be painting a part of the case.

Here is the dual PSU bracket.





I painted the screws that hold the PSU bracket together.





And here is all of it painted and put together.
















That's all for testing. Next step is to start on the main part of the mod but that will be in a new worklog.

Thanks for watching,

Fuga


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbed, my girlfriend will love to see this when its done.


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 12, 2012)

subbed, my fav case


----------



## Fuganater (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I just finished this up today and wanted tho show you guys here my testing. There will be a new thread with the worklog so keep an eye out for it


----------

